# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah Gülen Bağışı!!!.........

## bozok

FETHULLAH GüLEN BAĞIşI 15.11.06 / E. üölaşan

DüN yine gazetelerde okuyunca şaşırdım. ABDğde yaşayan Fethullah Gülen adına, cemaati ilginç bir "bağış" yapmış. 

Bağış miktarı 2 milyon dolar!

Bağışın yapıldığı yer ABDğde Hartford Seminary papaz okulu. Dünya üzerinde Hıristiyanlığı yaymak için çalışan bir misyoner okulu. 

Cemaat adına bağışı yapan ise Fatih üniversitesi mütevelli heyeti üyesi Ali Bayram. Bu üniversite zaten Fethullah Gülen cemaatine ait. 

Bağışın nedeni ise, papaz okulunda modern İslam üzerinde araştırma yapılmasını sağlamakmış! 

Papaz okulunun başı 2 milyon doları alınca memnuniyetini dile getirmiş ve cemaate teşekkürlerini iletmiş. Bunun, aldıkları en büyük para yardımı olduğunu söylemiş. 

Bu paranın nereden, hangi kaynaklardan elde edildiğini elbette bilemeyiz. Ancak Gülen cemaati ile ABD-AB ve Hıristiyanlar arasındaki yakın ilişki ortada. 

şimdi Türkiyeğde geçerli akçe şu:

Bir yanda insanları Müslümanlığı kullanıp içine alacaksın, türban sömürüsü yapacaksın, öbür yanda ise Hıristiyanlara selam gönderip gerekirse para vereceksin! Meclisğte Vakıflar Yasası çıkarıp azınlık vakıflarını ihya edeceksin ki, AB ve bilumum Hıristiyanlara hoş görünesin! 

Böyle ikili oynayacaksın. 

Vay benim bunlara kanan insanlarım!

----------


## atoybil

Misyoner okuluna 2 milyon dolar

İSTANBUL

*Fethullah Gülen Cemaatiğnin ABDğdeki Hartford Seminary Papaz Okuluğna 2 milyon dolar bağış yaptığı açıklandı. Turkish Amlerikan Journal internet sitesinde yer alan habere göre bağış, İslam ve Hıristiyan-Müslüman İlişkileri Bölümü altında çalışacak Modern İslam Kürsüğnün kurulması için yapıldı.* 

Hartford Seminary Halkla İlişkiler Müdürü David S. Barrett konuya ilişkin geçen perşembe günü yaptığı açıklamada, ğokulun tarihinde ilk defa Müslüman bir cemaatten bu kadar büyük bağış aldığınığ belirtti. Bağışın Fethullah Gülen cemaati adına Dr. Ali Bayram tarafından yapıldığı bildirilirken, Dr. Ali Bayram, "Bu para İslamın yanlış anlaşılmasını önlemek amacı ile Modern İslam Kürsüsü kurulması için verildi" dediği kaydedildi. Açıklamada bağışın İslami kurallara göre toplanan paralardan sağlandığı, kumar, alkollü içki ve sigara satışından elde edilmediğine dikkat çekildi.

Barrett, okulun uzun yıllardan beri Gülen Cemaati ile çalıştığını belirtirken şunları söyledi:

"Bu cemaat İslam adına şiddeti reddetmektedir. Bu cemaatin çok sayıda öğrencisi ve din adamları buradaki papaz okuluna gelip araştırma yapmaktadırlar. Gülenğnin takipçileri İslamğdan taviz vermeksizin modernizmi, diyaloğu, hoşgörüyü ve demokrasiyi savunmaktadırlar."

Papaz Okulu Başkanı Heidi Hadsell de "Bu 2 milyon dolarlık bağış; Modern İslam üzerine araştırma, eğitim yapmak ve elde edilen sonuçları günümüz dünyasına ilan etmektir" dedi.

Gülen Cemaatiğne yakın bir kaynak Hürriyetğe yaptığı açıklamada kürsünün kurulması konusundaki anlaşmayı doğruladı. Ancak rakamın daha az olduğunu, düzeltilmesi için başvuracaklarını söyledi.

----------

